# Sound programm für 6.1 System



## nox (1. Januar 2004)

Hy

ich suche ein sound programm mit dem ich 6.1sound generieren kann d.h.
verschiedene kanäle:
vorne links, vorne mitte, vorne rechts
hinten links, mitte, hinten rechts

gibts da was?

danke im voraus auf zahlreiche antworten 

greez nox


----------

